# Robert Allen Campbell, Jr. Passing



## lightsspeed (Jan 22, 2007)

Robert Allen Campbell, Jr.


Robert Allen Campbell, Jr., age 74, of Lilburn, passed away on Tuesday, February 8, 2011.
Funeral services will be held at 11:00 AM Friday, February 11, 2011 at Bill Head Funeral Home, Lilburn/Tucker Chapel, with Mrs. Susan Rumble officiating. Interment will follow in Floral Hills Memory Gardens in Tucker.
A native of Dekalb County, Mr. Campbell owned and operated Imperial Cabinet Company in Tucker for over 35 years. He was a state, national, and international archery champion and was a member of the First Baptist Church of Lilburn.
Preceded in death by his wife of 50 years, Bobbie Lucile Campbell, he is survived by his daughter, Wanda Cronic and Todd Orshoski of Lilburn; son and daughter-in-law, James and Pam Campbell of Lilburn; granddaughters, Elyse Cronic of Atlanta and Mallory Wilkins of Panama City, FL; sisters, Margaret Bridges of Soperton, Martha Hammond of Snellville, and Mary Bloodworth of Monroe.
The family will receive friends Thursday from 2:00 - 4:00 and 6:00 - 8:00 PM at Bill Head Funeral Homes and Crematory, Lilburn/Tucker Chapel. (770) 564-2726


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

May his Soul rest in Peace!!!!!


----------



## SamT (Sep 16, 2010)

Thoughts & Prayer to his Family.


----------

